# It Baffles Me That Mason Ryan and the Wellness Policy Can Co-Exist



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

So many guys have tested for steroids

Orton, Edge, hell even the new golden boy Dolph Ziggler all tested positive for steroids.

Truth, Slater, Bourne all positive for weed

(and many otheres)

Mason Ryan, Ezekiel Jackson, Batista

Clean as a whistle

Picture of Ryan in 2009










Picture of Ryan now


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

there's some exception... like "official jack up permission"


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

What's your point? Guys like Mason Ryan, Batista, Cena all know how to by pass the drug tests since they are/were bodybuilders. Protip: Not all steroids stay in your system forever. They also use HGH which does not show up in drug tests.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

If I remember correctly, not all steroids are included in the wellness policy. There are also ways to hide the use of certain steroids. I won't pretend to know much about it, though, so take this all with a grain of salt. 

Having said that, I'll also bet there are occasions in which people who one would assume takes steroids don't. I'm not saying Ryan is an example of that, but I like to give people the benefit of the doubt unless I've got a reason not to. As far as I'm concerned, as long as someone is able to maintain their use without it adversely affecting their physical or mental health, that's their decision to make, since the consequences are theirs to deal with.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Or just maybe Mason's clean?


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

It does seem that bodybuilder's have better knowledge about how to get around these tests than other guys.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

Surely being big doesn't mean you're on steroids. Some people actually do work hard to look like that.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Not Sure said:


> Surely being big doesn't mean you're on steroids. Some people actually do work hard to look like that.


On a WWE schedule? Good luck.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I will be brutally honest, there are some guys in the WWE that does not do drugs or steroids. Mason has probably got that size the hard way.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> So many guys have tested for steroids
> 
> Orton, Edge, hell even the new golden boy Dolph Ziggler all tested positive for steroids.
> 
> ...


Orton failed once for roids and his 60 days was more to do with his ongoing drug addiction/overdose so that probably counts as twice i suppose


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Its easy to label someone for taking drugs when probably the dedicated there life to looking that way.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe he is just clean and worked hard?

He hasn't been on TV in AGES and I thought he was probably suspended, but they would have told us? Ryan probably works hard. I don't see why any wrestler would wan't to do steroids after what happened to Guerrero and Benoit.


----------



## faceface (Dec 15, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> On a WWE schedule? Good luck.


Bear in mind that with the WWE's drawbacks come the WWE's strengths. Certainly it's improbable that the average person would be able to manage their time and energy efficiently enough to cope with the travel and general burnout, but the average person also lacks access to the trainers, doctors and whatever other experts and perks the WWE are willing to provide people who dedicate themselves to Vince's own personal fetish. 

I'm not necessarily saying it's sufficient, but I do think it's worth considering that most people overlook the huge benefits of working toward a goal in such a well-suited environment.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think a lot of it has to do with how high a wrestler is regarded in the company and if he or she is on their good side. Evan Bourne isn't liked by HHH, contrary to following reports, so they have no problem fining his ass.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I think a lot of it has to do with how high a wrestler is regarded in the company and if he or she is on their good side. Evan Bourne isn't liked by HHH, contrary to following reports, so they have no problem fining his ass.


But he apparently is liked by Stephanie McMahon. I guess Steph has no stroke with her own father. Bourne fucked up. Bourne pays for it. Simple as that really.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

stonefort said:


> It does seem that bodybuilder's have better knowledge about how to get around these tests than other guys.


Or body builders have better knowledge of building their fckin bodies with the right diet and excercise!!!


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

stonefort said:


> It does seem that bodybuilder's have better knowledge about how to get around these tests than other guys.





Bl0ndie said:


> Or body builders have better knowledge of building their fckin bodies with the right diet and excercise!!!


pwnd by someone with superior brains than yours.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Some people misunderstand roids, the effect is you can train for longer, you don't take them and become instantly stacked, the bigger men are probably less likely to be on steroids.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or just maybe Mason's clean?


This, just because a guy is jacke does not mean he HAS to be on roids. There are a ton of guys at my gym that are clean and huge. It takes perserveerance sometimes but yes you can becomce big w/o roids, but I know this shall fall on deaf ears


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i love how everyone on the board knows for sure Ryan is violating the wellness policy.


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

DDP did a recent interview with Rob Dibble on his radio show and this topic came up and DDP was saying that their wellness plan is better than both the NFL and the Olympics and that if any guy is doing aything they will get caught, he mentioned Vince never wanting anything to do w/congress again and also considering his wife's political career I would say he is moreso into making sure his boys are clean, but hey we are the IWC so he must be on roids cuz he big...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I think its funny how just because hes big hes using steroids. Its also funny that everyone KNOWS he is on roids. Retards.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think where the suspicion comes from is that so many of the guys of that size have been either caught with steroids or admitted to using them e.g. Hulk Hogan, Superstar Billy Graham, Buff Bagwell, Lex Lugger, etc. Now it is possible that someone can reach that size naturally, but there are a lot of factors. Genetics play a big part as well as diet and the time spent time training. What it really comes down to is that everyone has a limit. A person can only get so big and for the majority of people that limit is much smaller than someone Mason Ryan's size. So either he hit the genetic lottery and got to that size with hard work or he took a shortcut. 

The thing is a wrestler using steroids doesn't bother as much as it does with other athletes because wrestlers aren't actually competing. If two UFC guys go at it and one is on steroids to me that is wrong. It is cheating, but for a wrestler to do it is like when actor does it for a role. I mean you can't tell me Christian Bale didn't use for the Batman movies or Chris Evans for Captain America.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

CMWit said:


> This, just because a guy is jacke does not mean he HAS to be on roids. There are a ton of guys at my gym that are clean and huge. It takes perserveerance sometimes but yes you can becomce big w/o roids, but I know this shall fall on deaf ears


Yup the misconception that to be on steroids you need giant muscles always makes me laugh when someone as small as Rey can and has failed the wellness test


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Yup the misconception that to be on steroids you need giant muscles always makes me laugh when someone as small as Rey can and has failed the wellness test


That's a fair point, but really with Rey you could tell. I mean he had more mass after he came to WWE than when he was in WCW. It's kind of how you could tell with Barry Bonds. Here he was with the Pirates and then here he was with the Giants.









Here's Rey in WCW








Here's Rey in WWE


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

I have no problem with steroids. I think they should just be used safely under a doctor's care. I have no problem with athletes using steroids or HGH. For wrestler I care even less. It's not a real competition. I have no problem if actors take drugs to gain or lose weight, or if they dye their hair, or get fake tans or breasts or teeth.

With real athletics, why should one athlete have an advantage just because he has genes that naturally produce more testosterone or growth hormone? These "natural" advantages aren't due to hard work, just lucky genes. There's nothing morally wrong with leveling the playing field.

The health problems of wrestlers are mainly due to drug and alcohol abuse, head trauma, pain-killer abuse, and the like. There's probably some steroid & HGH misuse problems, but that's because they aren't using it under a doctor's care.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

If Mason Ryan got that look the old fashioned way, Then he already has my respect and I hope he does well in his wrestling career.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

It can still be an advantage in wrestling though guys, bigger look _can_ mean bigger push. And people don't say Mason is on roids because of his "size" It's because of the shape and cut of his muscles, you just don't get that way naturally and if he has, like someone else said he has hit the genetic lottery.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Traddy-X said:


> It can still be an advantage in wrestling though guys, bigger look _can_ mean bigger push. And people don't say Mason is on roids because of his "size" It's because of the shape and cut of his muscles, you just don't get that way naturally and if he has, like someone else said he has hit the genetic lottery.


Look at his forearms they're almost as big as his biceps. That usually doesn't happen.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Are there pictures of anybody in, say, 1900, 1920, or 1940 looking like Mason Ryan?
If it's possible with just good genes, there must be some people all throughout history who got lucky and were born that way.

And there has been a business for strongmen and carny wrestlers and the like for a hundred plus years. I've seen a fair # of pictures of the old-timey strongmen guys -- none of them have physiques anything like Mason Ryan. But maybe I just haven't seen enough old pictures.


----------



## 64dumptruck (Jun 1, 2011)

look up myostatin deficiency, it can be natural.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

It baffles that people think just because a person is big they must be on steroids.

There's thing's called hard work, exercise, and diet to the point when you can look like Mason Ryan. It's possible Ryan could have got that big years ago, and been able to keep his size with exercise. It doesn't mean he's juicing, some people just think "if your big, your juiced," that doesn't make sense. 

Guy's like Barry Bonds are examples of being on steroids because of their substantial increase in muscle in a short amount of time. If there was a picture of Mason Ryan in 2008 with him as small as Barry Bond (before roids) compared to now, than I would reconsider everything I said earlier in this post. But there is no clear indication Mason Ryan has juiced.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

HE IS on steroids not just steroids but most likely HGH too. Pretty much impossible to look like that without the juice. The thing about steroids is that the weight you gain during a cycle isnt yours to keep, bodybuilders usually loose about half of what they gained during a cycle. Post cycle therapy and diet after the cycle are 2 huge factors in how much muscle you keep after the cycle. Mark my words in about half a year he will look alot smaller.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Look at his forearms they're almost as big as his biceps. That usually doesn't happen.


Exactly my point, you just don't get like that naturally.


----------



## PotterNo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

EnemyOfMankind said:


> It Baffles Me That Mason Ryan and the Wellness Policy Can Co-Exist


While the wellness policy and Evan Bourne can't apparently... only difference is, Bourne was proven to be using drugs. Ryan isn't.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Look at the rock's last match against rtruth/miz. That's what's possible when subtly skinny, mason ryan/batista just weighs more so they gets bigger muscles.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Are there pictures of anybody in, say, 1900, 1920, or 1940 looking like Mason Ryan?


Yes i've seen these pictures so its possible to get big naturally


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> Look at the rock's last match against rtruth/miz. That's what's possible when subtly skinny, mason ryan/batista just weighs more so they gets bigger muscles.


Yes but Rock has more free time to train and recover. That's the other thing people don't bring up. Recovery is a huge part of building and keeping muscle and someone on the road so much and wrestling is at a disadvantage.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

This is how he looked in 2009 while he was on Gladiators. Looks the same size to me.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Ryan on gladiators: 










Ryan now:










Yeah, some of it's oil and stuff to make his muscles pop but...come on.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not Sure said:


> This is how he looked in 2009 while he was on Gladiators. Looks the same size to me.


Really? He looks bigger to me.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


>


Yes, he oils up and spray tans now which makes him look bigger. 

This pic makes him look similar IMO


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

WWE doesn't want to suspend him because they want him to be as puffed up as possible.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not Sure said:


> Yes, he oils up and spray tans now which makes him look bigger.
> 
> This pic makes him look similar IMO


But compare the picture I posted and the one you just posted. Even in that there appears to be a difference to me. I could be wrong though.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or just maybe Mason's clean?


lmao!

just like bonds and mcgqwire right

get real

they're not even close to as big as mason and they were dirty as hell

so gullible


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> But compare the picture I posted and the one you just posted. Even in that there appears to be a difference to me. I could be wrong though.


Seems to be tensing them a bit in your photo as he's moving. Will be impossible to tell unless he fails the wellness policy or openly admits to taking. And all he's admitted too at the moment is his love for cereals.


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't understand some of you saying "I have no problem with steroids." Steroids are dangerous, they work every muscle. You wanna know what else is a muscle? Yeah the heart. If you get an enlarged heart and one day it decides to stop pumping then that's it, you are dead in your sleep. Just look at Eddie Guerrero. I don't know if it was ever reported in his autopsy that steroids were in his system, but his enlarged organs were due to past steroid abuse. Not to mention things like roid rage which took over a certain rabid wolverine. Steroids need to be stamped out if you don't wanna see another "Raw is Eddie" in a few years.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not Sure said:


> Seems to be tensing them a bit in your photo as he's moving. Will be impossible to tell unless he fails the wellness policy or openly admits to taking. And all he's admitted too at the moment is his love for cereals.


Fair enough. Like I said earlier If he is on them it doesn't bother me and if he is clean than good for him.


----------



## Mouzer (Dec 5, 2011)

Its easier to name whos NOT juicing it up than who is in pro wrestling.the welness policy is a joke,certain drugs on certain people dont count to them.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

stonefort said:


> I have no problem with steroids. I think they should just be used safely under a doctor's care. I have no problem with athletes using steroids or HGH. For wrestler I care even less. It's not a real competition. I have no problem if actors take drugs to gain or lose weight, or if they dye their hair, or get fake tans or breasts or teeth.
> 
> *With real athletics, why should one athlete have an advantage just because he has genes that naturally produce more testosterone or growth hormone? These "natural" advantages aren't due to hard work, just lucky genes. There's nothing morally wrong with leveling the playing field.
> *
> The health problems of wrestlers are mainly due to drug and alcohol abuse, head trauma, pain-killer abuse, and the like. There's probably some steroid & HGH misuse problems, but that's because they aren't using it under a doctor's care.


That is a horrible opinion and mentality to have. They should have the advantage BECAUSE they are natural. They didn't cheat, they just took what they had, worked hard, and improved upon it making it better. TO say usign drugs to catch up is fine is the definition of cosigning cheating. 



BTNH said:


> I don't understand some of you saying "I have no problem with steroids." Steroids are dangerous, they work every muscle. You wanna know what else is a muscle? Yeah the heart. If you get an enlarged heart and one day it decides to stop pumping then that's it, you are dead in your sleep. Just look at Eddie Guerrero. I don't know if it was ever reported in his autopsy that steroids were in his system, but his enlarged organs were due to past steroid abuse. Not to mention things like roid rage which took over a certain rabid wolverine. Steroids need to be stamped out if you don't wanna see another "Raw is Eddie" in a few years.


WHo cares if they're dangerous?? It's the wrestler's choice and like Dolph said in that Rocky movie "If he dies, he dies." 

Why should I care if a wrestler wants to kill himself to look better and be stronger?? To each his own and I am no one to tell someone who I'm not related to what to do with their body. Whether they entertain me or not, it's their decision and if they make it, they deserve the consequences.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

BTNH said:


> I don't understand some of you saying "I have no problem with steroids." Steroids are dangerous, they work every muscle. You wanna know what else is a muscle? Yeah the heart. If you get an enlarged heart and one day it decides to stop pumping then that's it, you are dead in your sleep. Just look at Eddie Guerrero. I don't know if it was ever reported in his autopsy that steroids were in his system, but his enlarged organs were due to past steroid abuse. Not to mention things like roid rage which took over a certain rabid wolverine. Steroids need to be stamped out if you don't wanna see another "Raw is Eddie" in a few years.


What I mean when I say I don't care I mean in the context of I don't think it's immoral. In the sense of cheating since it isn't a legitimate competition, but the health concerns do bother me. There is little doubt long term steroids abuse leads to health problems, specifically the heart. I would prefer that they didn't harm themselves, but for me it comes down to personal choice. It's their choice to do this the same way it is a smoker, drinker, or over eater's choice. Long term it may not be a good choice but it is up to them.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> lmao!
> 
> just like bonds and mcgqwire right
> 
> ...


Go google bodybuilders ffrom the 1900 and you'll find a lot of guys that are that big BEFORE steroids


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Maybe he did actually work hard to build muscle, who knows? wonder when they are actually going to put this guy on air. Would be great for there to be a Welsh champion of some sort. Sadly I can see him getting about as far as Chris Masters did.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

POD said:


> Maybe he did actually work hard to build muscle, who knows? wonder when they are actually going to put this guy on air. Would be great for there to be a Welsh champion of some sort. Sadly I can see him getting about as far as Chris Masters did.


Yes would love there to be a Welsh champion. But Ryan needs to improve drastically if he's going to go anywhere. But fortunately he has a great attitude backstage and knows he needs to improve. Would love him to have some promos where he speaks Welsh, maybe the kind of ones Jinder Mahal gets before entering. Would be actually interesting to know what they actually say when speaking their own language.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not Sure said:


> Yes would love there to be a Welsh champion. But Ryan needs to improve drastically if he's going to go anywhere. But fortunately he has a great attitude backstage and knows he needs to improve. Would love him to have some promos where he speaks Welsh, maybe the kind of ones Jinder Mahal gets before entering. Would be actually interesting to know what they actually say when speaking their own language.


You know it's weird I don't think I ever heard him speak on WWE TV. Has he? Also, I agree him cutting promos in Welsh would be cool.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I've always thought they could incorporate some sort of Welsh Dragon gimmick into a WWE superstar or maybe even a Celtic warrior type gimmick. If they could do either with out making them too tacky I think it could work.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Dark_Raiden said:


> That is a horrible opinion and mentality to have. They should have the advantage BECAUSE they are natural. They didn't cheat, they just took what they had, worked hard, and improved upon it making it better. TO say usign drugs to catch up is fine is the definition of cosigning cheating.


That's just wrong. And, frankly, ignorant.

Biochemistry is biochemistry. Training, diet, and drugs all change biochemistry. But how much you can improve your own biochemistry is limited by your genes.

The idea of "natural" is meaningless. There's nothing impressive about being born with genes for more muscle mass or greater oxygen capacity. There's nothing earned about it. It's just luck.

And there's nothing wrong with someone taking drugs or, in the future, genetic engineering themselves to improve upon the genes they were born with.

The point is to do it as safely as possible. We need better steroids with fewer side-effects.


----------



## corfend (Jan 17, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> You know it's weird I don't think I ever heard him speak on WWE TV. Has he? Also, I agree him cutting promos in Welsh would be cool.


Yeah, he spoke a couple of times when he was a member of the New Nexus. Anyway, the problem with the Welsh-speaking thing is that usually when a wrestler cuts a promo in a foreign language, he either gets X-Pac heat or the crowd simply doesn't care.


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2011)

2 Ton 21 said:


> You know it's weird I don't think I ever heard him speak on WWE TV. Has he? Also, I agree him cutting promos in Welsh would be cool.


Yeah he's spoken a few times. Only heard him once on the mic after saving Ryder from Swagger and Ziggler. He just had one line though. He's also had 2 or 3 backstage segments where he spoke a little. I remember him speaking Welsh 2 times in these. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXaaMbrPR3s this is one of the Welsh speaking ones.


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

I fail to see why just because Mason Ryan's huge it means he is taking steroids?


----------



## Danthree10 (Dec 2, 2011)

faceface said:


> If I remember correctly, not all steroids are included in the wellness policy. There are also ways to hide the use of certain steroids. I won't pretend to know much about it, though, so take this all with a grain of salt.
> 
> Having said that, I'll also bet there are occasions in which people who one would assume takes steroids don't. I'm not saying Ryan is an example of that, but I like to give people the benefit of the doubt unless I've got a reason not to. As far as I'm concerned, as long as someone is able to maintain their use without it adversely affecting their physical or mental health, that's their decision to make, since the consequences are theirs to deal with.


This. You know what? I always like reading your posts.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

let dat boy cook


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

As long as he passes wellness policy then he's doing something right. Clean or not we can only speculate but he passes tests and still has a job so that's all that matters at this point.


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it's pretty clear that Mason Ryan's not doing steroids. He's simply stuffing socks under his skin.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Mason Ryan is a big Welsh bastard, if anyone has seen the Welsh rugby team, (rugby is basically the Welsh national sport), they'll see loads more guys who are also massive, yet clean.

If I saw someone bulk up quickly, I'd be suspicious, but someone who is naturally big can pump themselves up to a huge size in a perfectly clean way. Mason's frame is massive, that's nature, just like Lesnar. People like Orton and Edge are different, they're tall and skinny naturally, which is why they dabbled in roids to bulk up.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ryan's favorite thread: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/444916-workout-staying-shape-thread.html

yeah man mason ryans clean.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Mason Ryan can never fail a pee test. To fail a pee test, you need to have chemicals in your urine. Ryan pisses straight bull-shark testosterone, so he can't possibly fail because he has no urine to test.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It baffles me that there are so many idiots out there who just assume people are on steroids.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

stonefort said:


> That's just wrong. And, frankly, ignorant.
> 
> Biochemistry is biochemistry. Training, diet, and drugs all change biochemistry. But how much you can improve your own biochemistry is limited by your genes.
> 
> ...


There is something impressive about being born with genes it's called you didn't cheat to achieve what you have. And no matter what hard work is needed to maintain and gain higher level of athletics period. Using any chemicals to enhance your body is cheating and is the least impressive thing ever. It's like "he's strong and fast, but oh I can be just as strong and fast by taking some steroids just like him so nvm. He's just a jackass using drugs top improve himself."

One is impressive and literally awesome (as in leave people in awe) the other artificial one is the equivalent of surgically gaining a 6 pack, it's no longer good.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Jimmy f'n Wang Yang took steroids people. It's not a fact that Ryan does.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

The Wellness Policy and Mason Ryan should be a tag team.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Or just maybe Mason's clean?


*HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

That dude is OAK Express.

This thread shows that a lot of people have no idea about bodybuilding and performance enhancing drugs, that's for sure.

Same for people that think The Rock is clean and "naturally" got that big before coming back for Survivor Series.

Yeah, Warlord was clean too! *slaps head*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> *HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*
> 
> That dude is OAK Express.
> 
> ...


Thank you.. took the words right out of my mouth. Strong ignorance of bodybuilding in this thread.. you simply cannot get as jacked as some of the guys in WWE and stay lean, year round, while travelling year round and taking bumps and injuries on a daily basis, without steroids. If you lift weights for 3 hours a day, 7 days a week, took all the (natural) supplements in the world, sleep 10 hours a night and ate a perfect diet you still won't look anything like Mason Ryan without some SuperDrol and HGH.

Lets remember a few things:

Rey Mysterio was/is on steroids. SIn Cara was/is on steroids. Heath Slater was on steroids. Do those look like the sterotypical people you'd imagine using roids? No.. which means anybody and everybody is doing it to get a leaner, more ripped body and to heal injuries faster. 

Outside of WWE.. Teenagers with nothing to gain financially use steroids to get bigger because of insecurity. Adult males use steroids with no financial gain just to take a shortcut to a better body. Casual bodybuilders use steroids to get bigger once they've reached their natural potential and aren't satisfied with it. Bearing all of that in mind:

What in the blue hell makes you think a person whose livelihood revolves around physically performing and maintaining a good body isn't going to take the #1 advantage out there (synthetic testosterone injections)? And what in the blue hell makes you think WWE is going to do anything about it when it's making them money? There is no wellness policy, it's a work, because if it was a legitimate, fair 3rd party testing, the entire roster would have to be suspended.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

BTNH said:


> I don't understand some of you saying "I have no problem with steroids." Steroids are dangerous, they work every muscle. You wanna know what else is a muscle? Yeah the heart. If you get an enlarged heart and one day it decides to stop pumping then that's it, you are dead in your sleep. Just look at Eddie Guerrero. I don't know if it was ever reported in his autopsy that steroids were in his system, but his enlarged organs were due to past steroid abuse. Not to mention things like roid rage which took over a certain rabid wolverine. Steroids need to be stamped out if you don't wanna see another "Raw is Eddie" in a few years.


i dont get why so many people have a problem with what other people put into their bodies. Theyre accepting the risks involved with what theyre doing, why can you accept that fact?

Why does everyone in today's society feel that they have the right to tell other people what they should and shouldnt be doing with THEIR FUCKING BODY?! 

And for the record, I dont think steroids are good, I just dont give a fuck how bad they are unless im presented with the decision to inject them into MY body.

Edit: and also, for the record...i STILL dont think ryan is using anything on a banned substance list.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i dont get why so many people have a problem with what other people put into their bodies. Theyre accepting the risks involved with what theyre doing, why can you accept that fact?
> 
> Why does everyone in today's society feel that they have the right to tell other people what they should and shouldnt be doing with THEIR FUCKING BODY?!
> 
> ...


Yeah how dare people not want to see more wrestlers die


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Neutronic said:


> Yeah how dare people not want to see more wrestlers die


is it a shame that wrestlers die because of substance abuse? sure it is...but im not sure why we need to cry tears over the poor decisions of multi-millionaires. there's alot of hand wringing going on in this thread, and tbh, I'm not sure all the people crying foul on Mason Ryan and Steroids are crying foul because they want to see less dead wrestlers. Instead I think it's people just crying foul because they want something to bitch at.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I agree he looks very much like he's on something. Using rey and such is not a good argument though, steroids aren't only used for asthetics. They also help strengthen areas that may be injured. Reys knee for instance


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Go google bodybuilders ffrom the 1900 and you'll find a lot of guys that are that big BEFORE steroids


you know in the early 1900's, guys were injecting shit worse than steroids right? Im not saying they all were, but to make a statement that performance-enhancing substances didnt exist at the turn-of-the-century is really ignorant.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Thank you.. took the words right out of my mouth. Strong ignorance of bodybuilding in this thread.. you simply cannot get as jacked as some of the guys in WWE and stay lean, year round, while travelling year round and taking bumps and injuries on a daily basis, without steroids. If you lift weights for 3 hours a day, 7 days a week, took all the (natural) supplements in the world, sleep 10 hours a night and ate a perfect diet you still won't look anything like Mason Ryan without some SuperDrol and HGH.
> 
> Lets remember a few things:
> 
> ...


this. of course he is on something. nobody can get those results only with hard work. does he work hard? of course. but human body has its limitations and when you work hard and you grow to a point where your body doesn't grow more, you can take something for extra growth or keep working hard for maintaining what you have done until then. 
if you want to be huge, you have to carry bodyfat during the muscle-gain phase and then lose the bodyfat(and the least muscle possible) in the getting leaner phase.

in other words, to be big and ripped you have to be on roids. everybody in the weight lifting/bodybuilding world knows it. some of them will admit they take something, others won't. but everyone who is that big is on something. in WWE, everybody is on something and if you think otherwise, you are delusional.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Clearly he uses an expensive protein powder and works out hard in the gym.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Clearly he uses an expensive protein powder and works out hard in the gym.


just like Arnold, Hogan, Warrior, Stallone, Cena, Batista...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Dat dere Cell Tech


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

He's just a genetic freak


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

For people out there who "know" their stuff, can anyone tell me (pm me) where to buy HGH? The legit ones of course. =)


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Thank you.. took the words right out of my mouth. Strong ignorance of bodybuilding in this thread.. you simply cannot get as jacked as some of the guys in WWE and stay lean, year round, while travelling year round and taking bumps and injuries on a daily basis, without steroids. If you lift weights for *3 hours a day, 7 days a week, *took all the (natural) supplements in the world, sleep 10 hours a night and ate a perfect diet you still won't look anything like Mason Ryan without some SuperDrol and HGH.
> .


That's because training 3 hours a day, 7 days a week is counterproductive for nattys. I never work out more than one hour (but very intensely), and I know a former PRO natural bodybuilder who also only worked out one hour five times a week because that's the limit of how much you can progress naturally, if you overtrain you destroy muscle cells and if you don't have breaks in between training days your muscles won't grow nor regenerate, and muscles grow during the regeneration period, if you aren't on roids you will actually lose muscle if you train like that. 

That's the most common misconception with roids. Roidjunkies work out much harder than natural guys, they can make their bodies adapt to work out 5-6 times a week and for example pro weightlifters (not powerlifters) lift even every day, and some train even twice a day which is 14 training sessions per week (so called bulgarian method). That's why I find it funny and highly ironic when uninformed people say "he isn't on roids, he works out every day!!!" 

But I dunno about the Mason Ryan using HGH claim, nobody in the roster except maybe Titus O Neil looks like they're on HGH, they don't have that typical GH gut, plus it's highly aeasthetically displeasing and is used for maximum muscle and strength, not for people who want to look like models. You can't tell me that Mason Ryan looks anything like Ronnie Coleman or Victor Martinez in the belly area, not remotely enough water retention which is the typical sign of IGF-1&HGH use.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

sulpice said:


> For people out there who "know" their stuff, can anyone tell me (pm me) where to buy HGH? The legit ones of course. =)


what do you need that for if you are not into that stuff?


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

sulpice said:


> For people out there who "know" their stuff, can anyone tell me (pm me) where to buy HGH? The legit ones of course. =)


LOL.

You don't know your stuff, yet are willing to begin taking HGH. 

You're a moron. Get some knowledge, it's free on the internet... for now.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

sulpice said:


> For people out there who "know" their stuff, can anyone tell me (pm me) where to buy HGH? The legit ones of course. =)


:lmao

Sure kid if you wanna die before 40 of heart failure go ahead


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

sulpice said:


> For people out there who "know" their stuff, can anyone tell me (pm me) where to buy HGH? The legit ones of course. =)


I "know" drugs are bad for you.

Why don't you focus on other things in life?


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Kincaid said:


> Ryan on gladiators:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. In the first pic he looks natural, in the second pic his arms look inflated.

Mason looks like the majority of the wrestlers in the Hulkamania and Ruthless Aggression eras, two eras that were followed by steroid scandals. Just because he hasn't been caught doesn't mean he's clean, as there are a lot of masking agents that keeps the substances from being detected in drug tests, and the R-Truth thing showed that the policy has its share of holes and double standards in it. Mason Ryan's muscles just look too inflated for me to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

OP's salty that he can't bodybuild like Mason Ryan.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Who really cares about just another bodybuilder turned wrestler, who rarely ever gets TV time, is a horrible wrestler + mic worker - and deserves to go no where past the mid-card.

As I said, with so little TV he gets, he probably gets to workout more than the likes who are TV every week. I also hate when people automatically assume someone is on steroids when they see a body like that, I would guess Mason Ryan hates hearing about it as well.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

ZigglerMark83 said:


> i love how everyone on the board knows for sure Ryan is violating the wellness policy.


Don't forget the fools who think that because some wrestlers have a history of bodybuilding that they automatically cheat wellness tests.

Cena is legit strong.


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

What baffles me is that whenever a superstar is big, it is immediately taken he is on steroids or any other performance enhancers. Just sad. We have guys in the military that big, they sure as hell are not on anything. If you have a good workout routine and know what you are doing, it does not take much time a day to keep up.


----------



## Mr. Excitement (Jan 2, 2012)

:lmao

That first picture of him looks like he is wearing an adult version of those toddler leashes.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Look at his forearms they're almost as big as his biceps. That usually doesn't happen.


A lot of bodybuilders neglect building their forearms. It isn't completely absurd to think maybe Ryan actually tries to.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

People still think Cena's clean ?

LOL


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> People still think Cena's clean ?
> 
> LOL


I have heard that people that knew him in Cali said he used roids during bodybuilding but stopped sometime during his time on the indies


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

I seem to remember Ryan being a fair bit slighter when he was in The Corre. Then, after they disbanded, I remember him busting onto an episode of _Superstars_ with this massive build.

Maybe I'm wrong. Maybe someone can provide photographic proof either in support or to the contrary.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> People still think Cena's clean ?
> 
> LOL


Cena overcoming the roids!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

all those bodybuilding wrestlers did roids at one or more occasions. Not only bodybuilders, also guys like Angle, eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit did them

Heavyweight mma fighters like Shamrock, kimo did them all the time.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Dusty Roids said:


> all those bodybuilding wrestlers did roids at one or more occasions. Not only bodybuilders, also guys like Angle, eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit did them
> 
> Heavyweight mma fighters like Shamrock, kimo did them all the time.


Lol.. your username and sig tells Dusty Rhodes used them too.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Lol.. your username and sig tells Dusty Rhodes used them too.


Yes he has


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Neutronic said:


> I have heard that people that knew him in Cali said he used roids during bodybuilding but stopped sometime during his time on the indies


I could buy this, for a guy with great genetics he could still be in that kind of shape training like he does a few years off roids.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Dat dere Cell Tech




Been spending time on bodybuilding.com eh?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Cena overcoming the roids!


He's like a shitter version of Scott Steiner


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> People still think Cena's clean ?
> 
> LOL


Where is the proof that he isnt?


----------



## CMWit (Jun 28, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> Where is the proof that he isnt?


This is the internet who needs proof? Hez gut muzzles so hez on roids duh! Typical


----------



## austinrockera (Aug 27, 2007)

Not going to read all the posts, but the last time I read over the "Wellness Policy" it said banned without a valid prescription. I've had a prescription for 400mgs / week of testosterone that was completely legit. I could have gotten a scrip for HGH also, but it was too expensive. 

Basically, if they have moderately low test levels they can get a script from a doc. How do we get low test levels??? By using steroids in the past.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Been spending time on bodybuilding.com eh?


Mirin (srs)...pics or negs and "I'd suck him off, no ****" (wtf?!) are the most typical used phrases there. The site is so full of hilarious trolls it's unbelieveable.


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

Kewf1988 said:


> This. In the first pic he looks natural, in the second pic his arms look inflated.
> 
> Mason looks like the majority of the wrestlers in the Hulkamania and Ruthless Aggression eras, two eras that were followed by steroid scandals. Just because he hasn't been caught doesn't mean he's clean, as there are a lot of masking agents that keeps the substances from being detected in drug tests, and the R-Truth thing showed that the policy has its share of holes and double standards in it. Mason Ryan's muscles just look too inflated for me to give him the benefit of the doubt.


Can't really compare the 2 pictures when one of them he is just holding his arms down and the other he his holding them up tensing so his muscles look huge...


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Right, we get it - the guy is fucking jacked and clearly it's not all good ol' fashioned natural work.

The WWE's wellness system is a load of political bullshit - we know that. So why do we discuss this like it matters?

It's not a legitimate sport so Ryan isn't cheating anyone - he's risking his own health to look bigger. That's his call whether the WWE are ignoring it, or whether he's using designer drugs that don't get picked up or whether he has a prescription for it.

Either way, why does it matter to us?

"BUT EVEN BORN GIT SUSPENDED, IT'S NOT FAIR X("

Who gives a shit, Evan got suspended for using a mind altering drug that is banned. If he had been smoking that shit before a match his delayed reactions and altered state of mind could of seriously harmed someone so a suspension is rightly due.

The steroids suspensions are merely political stunts to show that they care about these issues when it suits them.


----------



## N-como (Apr 25, 2011)

......


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

N-como said:


> You guys ever heard of synthol? Mason needs bigger legs.


Wow, had never heard of this. Someone would have to be an idiot to do this. Injecting oil mixed with lidocaine and alcohol into muscle or on top of muscle. So much could potentially go wrong doing this.


----------



## Chausie (Sep 20, 2011)

Even if he is using anything, a lot of it would be natural. The guy has a massive frame. A lot of Welsh people do, and are built like fucking houses.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sure most of us agree that John Cena is exempt from the Wellness Policy. I bet they don't even check him... too much to lose. 

The WWE created the Wellness Policy to state they are legit and punish anyone who uses illegal substances... until John Cena gets suspended for 30 days I'll always have my doubts.

On a side note, if CM Punk was suspended for 30 days due to the Wellness Policy it would be for storyline purposes... courtesy of the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Mason Ryan has really, really big muscles, and the only way you get them is if you're injecting yourself in the ass with horse steroids, LOLZ! ...

... smh


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Welness tests are random, he's only been in the WWE a year, he might not have had one yet.

Or he actually might just have great genetics and be clean.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Ph3n0m said:


> Right, we get it - the guy is fucking jacked and clearly it's not all good ol' fashioned natural work.
> 
> The WWE's wellness system is a load of political bullshit - we know that. So why do we discuss this like it matters?
> 
> ...


What evidence do you have to suggest he smoked before a match


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

arcslnga said:


> I'm sure most of us agree that John Cena is exempt from the Wellness Policy. I bet they don't even check him... too much to lose.
> 
> The WWE created the Wellness Policy to state they are legit and punish anyone who uses illegal substances... until John Cena gets suspended for 30 days I'll always have my doubts.
> 
> On a side note, if CM Punk was suspended for 30 days due to the Wellness Policy it would be for storyline purposes... courtesy of the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager.


WWE couldnt bear having Cena off TV for 1 Raw when he got fired

Imagine them lasting 30 days


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

arcslnga said:


> I'm sure most of us agree that John Cena is exempt from the Wellness Policy. I bet they don't even check him... too much to lose.
> 
> The WWE created the Wellness Policy to state they are legit and punish anyone who uses illegal substances... *until John Cena gets suspended for 30 days I'll always have my doubts*.
> 
> On a side note, if CM Punk was suspended for 30 days due to the Wellness Policy it would be for storyline purposes... courtesy of the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager.


That's such a fucked up mentality to have. Seriously. Why do you need to see Cena suspended in order to validate your opinion on it? If you know anything about Cena you would know that he's a workout freak. He's been doing it since he was in his teens, he knows his shit, he trains hard and of course he has lucky genes to help him out too. It's such BS to say that, "I won't believe it until Cena gets suspended." Such BS. Just because it's unfathomable to you that somebody can look like that naturally doesn't mean that it's impossible. If you were dedicated to building your body the way Cena is and if you have been doing it for the better part of 15 years, I don't think it would seem outside the realm of possibility to you. It's such a fucking copout to say that tbh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Chausie said:


> Even if he is using anything, a lot of it would be natural. The guy has a massive frame. A lot of Welsh people do, and are built like fucking houses.


Why the bastards are so good at rugby while we suck shit:lmao


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

Not Sure said:


> This is how he looked in 2009 while he was on Gladiators. Looks the same size to me.


The 6th member of the Village People!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Loudness said:


> Cena overcoming the roids!



Did you know John Cena was placed second place in a body building competition because the judges though he was on performance enhancing drugs?


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I don't know what I'm sick of; people complaining about roids considering that roids has been in the business even before most of us were born, or people who actually think that looks anywhere NEAR natural.

1) Roids is part of the buisness
2) Ryan is on roids, and unfortunately it hasn't enhanced any of his performance other than looking gigantic.

Seriously, his head has become the size of a basketball, am I missing something here???


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> I don't know what I'm sick of; people complaining about roids *considering that roids has been in the business even before most of us were born,* or people who actually think that looks anywhere NEAR natural.


This is so true. Numerous former big names in the business have admitted to using roids throughout their careers, are we mad at them? Hell, did we even mind they used roids? I think it's so silly people are getting riled up over this. It's not like pro wrestling is a real competitive sport in which men have a bigger chance of winning a match due to enhancing drugs. If Ryan wants to use roids, fine. He looks ridiculous still anyway. I also doubt they have given Ryan, a rookie midcarder, a pass for using roids while guys like Sin Cara, William Regal, Hardy, Truth, Kennedy etc get caught and suspended immediately. So with that in mind, I believe Ryan is off roids at the moment.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I think what people are angry at the fact that Ryan is getting a pass while people are getting suspended.

However, I will add that the current suspensions, barring a certain referee, have been in the use of recreational drugs, aka Weed and whatnot.

With all due respect, I'd actually trust a steroid-freak who knows what he's doing than a weed-head who thinks he's flying while on the ground. Weed suspensions are needed. Steroid ones? Well, that's way more political than I can say.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

EVEN if he had done roids, it did not do him anything good inside that ring hasn't it? First we saw him every week since his real debut, and now he has suddenly disappeared. Will he even be at the Rumble?


----------



## Godfather- (Jan 4, 2012)

Steroids is just a usual part of the business. I was watching an Off the Record interview with Edge and Christian and even Edge admitted to having juiced. Sure, Ryan looks like he's used 3474932x more roids than Edge, but still, in the business, they tend to make exceptions.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> This is so true. Numerous former big names in the business have admitted to using roids throughout their careers, are we mad at them? Hell, did we even mind they used roids? I think it's so silly people are getting riled up over this. It's not like pro wrestling is a real competitive sport in which men have a bigger chance of winning a match due to enhancing drugs. If Ryan wants to use roids, fine. He looks ridiculous still anyway. I also doubt they have given Ryan, a rookie midcarder, a pass for using roids while guys like Sin Cara, William Regal, Hardy, Truth, Kennedy etc get caught and suspended immediately. So with that in mind, I believe Ryan is off roids at the moment.


*raises hsnd*

Um i was mad and lost some respect for Orton because he used roids, the fact he didnt need them and they made him look like shit


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Shit Wrestler, Not a specifically great look, Unintimidating Welsh Valleys accent, Crowded RAW midcard. 
I'd inject sterioids into my fucking eyeballs if i were in the situation he's in.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Most people here are still missing most basic knowledge about steroids, which have been mentioned in this thread several times btw. 

Mason Ryan juices well, but he also trains better and eats better than anyone else in the WWE (notice how little fat he has compared to Big Zeke), roids only build muscle if you eat properly (and ENOUGH, you won't gain much from eating little while on roids, let alone something remotely similar to Mason Ryan) and obviously, train enough. Taking roids is far more a pain in the ass than NOT doing them, natural athletes don't have to eat and train like roidjunkies since their body won't be able to process that much training effectively anyway (at a certain point, overtraining leads to muscle loss hence why natural athletes train less) and eating that much naturally will just make you fat instead of ripped. 

For example, Rob Terry, the by far best bodybuilder that happens to be a pro-wrestler (also a mediocre wrestler with no charisma and mic skills), has an incredible diet, he NEVER eats unhealthy stuff, he's been following a strict diet for nearly 20 years to get the look he has now and he trains 5 days a week very intensely, nobody gets a physique like that unless they're professionals, roids or not.

You may hate Mason Ryan as a performer since he sucks basically lol, but I think he still deserves respect from a bodybuilding standpoint for what he achieved physically, regardless of roids. You can fantasize about taking roids and getting the same look as him, but it simply won't happen, you'd probably die from lack of knowledge of roids and abuse before looking like that most likely. Only genetic freaks who are determined as hell manage to get that look.

But if you judge Ryan from a non bodybuilding standpoint, you can call him shitty for all I care, since it's true. He's nowhere near Bobby Lashley or Brock Lesnar or Scott Steiner while he was still a tag wrestler level, all three big and ripped guys. 

I think if WWE wanted to get a young, roided up, but talented guy, they should sign Uhaa Nation. Dude can do STANDING Shooting Star Presses and crazy somersaults and moonsaults outside the ring, he's basically like Evan Bourne, but looks bigger than John Cena. Perfect mix of power and athleticism, not even Lesnar and Lashley can touch that athleticism, and it isn't even close.


----------



## dissident (Sep 25, 2006)

the amount of discipline and work required to maintain Ryan's figure is not really appreciated. It's like another job, the dietary changes and the weight lifting regimen. I would argue the average person does not need to look like that for a good life though, that they should only build muscle to a point, and after that it's counterproductive as far as attracting women, at least. But there are always people out there that take one activity and go extreme with it while others prefer everything in more moderation. 

As far as the wellness policy, personally I think it's silly to only enforce it when they feel like it, instead of doing it evenly with all the superstars.... could get them in trouble down the road.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Even if someone is on roids they still need to train hard like fuck, you cant take them and then sit on your ass on the couch and bam get muscles.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

The one thing that matters the most is that Mason Ryan is awful. Hogan couldn't wrestle but he had charisma. HHH wasn't the greatest talker but he was an incredible worker. Ryan is neither one of those. He can't wrestle or talk and he's a Batista ripoff all the way through, so there is nothing fresh about him at all.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a big guy WWE should get:






Like I said, Uhaa Nation > every other big guy


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

A lot of wrestlers take steroids to help recover, not just to build bulk in the weight room...this point is being overlooked and is important. Especially as often as wrestlers get injured.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You can get buff like that without steroids. His cut looks natural. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Panther said:


> You can get buff like that without steroids. His cut looks natural. I could be wrong though.


:lmao

So how is it, that top natural bodybuilders, who btw do their job for a living, are still three times smaller than Mason Ryan. I GUESS GOOD GENTICS LOLOL. Honestly, the stupidity of guys who don't go to the gym surprises me bigtime. I guess everyone who doesn't lift weights at all thinks he can get like Rob Terry if he just works hard, but truth be told, it's not the truth... You have to work hard AND do steroids to look like this...for 15 years.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

You don't take steroids year round. So obviously he knows how to avoid his tests while on cycle.

Look at Batista. The guy used to get huge. Then came to the WWE, and obviously quit them because his size started to decrease. Then he left WWE and got huge again. 

You can avoid getting suspended. At the end of the day, who cares if he took steroids. Lot worse shit he could be on that would be much more self destructive.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Mason should sort out that dumb as fuck hair he's growing:lmao:lmao


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

ItsWhatIdo said:


> You don't take steroids year round. So obviously he knows how to avoid his tests while on cycle.
> 
> *Look at Batista. The guy used to get huge. Then came to the WWE, and obviously quit them because his size started to decrease. Then he left WWE and got huge again. *
> .


Lol what?

Have you seen Batista since he left WWE? He is insanely small now


----------

